# Excellent Light Tackle Results



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay Report - Seadrift, Texas 
By Captain Chris Martin*

Saturday, March 23

Thursday, Captain Harold reported "My party drifted while throwing live shrimp we managed a dozen keepers, while scores of undersized trout were also caught. Higher tides have the fish located on the shallow stretches of oyster beds. Friday, we waded and found a consistent top water bite while wading the backlakes. Deeper marsh lakes were best. Scores of undersized trout were caught on darks TTF flats minnow while more quality size trout came on top".

Captain David returned Friday afternoon with great news..."The trout action was good, along with my group of 2 limiting out on trout while catching a few reds per person".

This weekend we welcome Houston CCA with 28-guests wade fishing with artificial lures. In attendance is wildlife artist Les McDonald Jr. of Houston, TX. www.lesmcdonald.com

*Lodge Video* 



*Brochure *http://www.bayflatslodge.com/wp-cont... Final-1.pdf

*Bay Flats Lodge
1-888-677-4868
www.BayFlatsLodge.com
www.ttffishing.com
*


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More wonderful fun*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Couple more*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Houston CCA 2013 Bay Flats Lodge*

Thanks


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Grinding*

Saturday was pretty good for most boats, while other boats had to really grind to find the fish. All parties were wade fishing with lures. Here are just a few so far checked in.

On Sunday we all came to an agreement it was much safer and just not a good day to be grinding. We really appreciate the Houston CCA crew, and look forward to next year.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Rolling into the week*

Wade fishing lures was everything but east Monday with 12 true grinders in from all over the state of Texas. We also welcomed Pat J. and couples to fish out of the boat. Nothing came easy yesterday as Captain Jason, Cooper and Nathan hit the mud and grass with lures. I overhead several guests say, "I've never fished that hard."

The weather changes so quick in Texas. That's for sure.


----------

